# difference in western saddles!PLS HELP:)



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You can probably use a barrel saddle for just about any type western riding you will do except for roping.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Barrel saddles have a deeper seat and higher cantle to keep the rider secure when turning at high speeds. They also have a narrower horn so that it can be used as a handle to push yourself back into the seat around turns. 

I ride in a barrel saddle although I don't actually race. I think they're very comfortable and secure. And I've also used my horn as an "oh sh*t!" handle when my mare decides to do a 180 at a lope. 

The least practical western saddles are WP show saddles. They look fancy, but you couldn't do any actual work in them.


----------



## cowgirl127 (Jun 18, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! 
I am looking for a used barrel saddle for this time. But when i go off to college they train the basics of reining n come cutting n wp. I was not sure if u should get a Reining saddle roping saddle ect. for this tho?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you aren't going to be doing any roping, I would suggest not getting a roping saddle. I have never found one that was comfortable for more than just an hour or so for me. I ride in a ranch type saddle and I love it, but again, if you aren't doing any roping, then the heavy duty tree is just added weight that you really don't need.

For what you are going to be doing, a barrel saddle or good trail saddle will fit the bill without being terribly heavy.

Are you taking your own horse or will you be riding the program horses?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I would actually suggest either a barrel saddle or a roping saddle..I ride trails, games, plod around, etc in a roping saddle currently. It's probably not the really nice roping saddle since it's only about 5-10 pounds heavier than our lightest barrel saddle, but I find it just as comfy as our most expensive barrel saddle. I'm actually going to ask my BO if I can buy it from her when I go to college since I'm double majoring in equine studies and vet something or other. 
I'd have to say that if you're on a budget I would probably look more into trail or barrel saddles though, because (from what I've seen) roping saddles with the same quality are much more expensive.
I would see it pointless to get a flashy WP saddle (and imo a reining saddle) because unless that's all you're doing, I would agree that it would be a waste of money.

I do wonder though..why must it be 15" and not synthetic if you're bringing your saddle to college with you? I ride a 16" and unless I get smaller, I won't be able to ride in a 15", along with if you only fit a 13" (don't know, just giving an example). I just can't see why they would say you have to have leather (I would go with leather anyway lol) and a 15" seat..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you need to be a bit beyond the basics to be accepted into any horse program at Findlay.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I personally would get a barrel saddle with a square skirt. I do games, will be doing WP and trail ride in mine. Though I have another trail saddle (synthetic) that I prefer as it's lighter...I could use my barrel saddle for most things but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Well she said in 3 years, and all she has done was hunter/jumper


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

anndankev said:


> I think you need to be a bit beyond the basics to be accepted into any horse program at Findlay.



No you don't if you have $27K+/year they will take you.

As to the saddle. Get a GOOD reining saddle. It will fit probably 85% of what you will be doing at Findlay. I would also pick up a cheaper braking/training saddle. One that is solid rough out seat.


----------



## cowgirl127 (Jun 18, 2011)

If the person that asked bout the seat size, they said no less then 15" so meaning 15" n up. I guess because it is a general size most people fit. 

but THANK YOU SO MUCH TO EVERYONE ELSE! I IS VERY MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## cowgirl127 (Jun 18, 2011)

anndankev said:


> I think you need to be a bit beyond the basics to be accepted into any horse program at Findlay.


actually no u dnt. go onto there web site n u can join the riding team no matter what level u are on. Plus i have been riding for 7 years at some of the top english, hunter/jumper show stables in ohio. but i now want to switch over to wester.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

More probable b/c when you get smaller then a 15 you start getting into saddles that do not fit a lot of different horses. Get a saddle that fits you as it will have to be used on a lot of different horses. Most western types like QH. So full QH bars would probable be best. Chances are you will not get one saddle that will work for every horse for every thing you are going to be doing there. Get a good saddle that will hold up with a lot of use. In the end you will probable will end up with several saddles.


----------



## cowgirl127 (Jun 18, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> More probable b/c when you get smaller then a 15 you start getting into saddles that do not fit a lot of different horses. Get a saddle that fits you as it will have to be used on a lot of different horses. Most western types like QH. So full QH bars would probable be best. Chances are you will not get one saddle that will work for every horse for every thing you are going to be doing there. Get a good saddle that will hold up with a lot of use. In the end you will probable will end up with several saddles.


thats what i was figuring but coming back from the barn i was a lil to lazy to type all that haha


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Been waiting to get back here after posting my quick reply, wishing that I had taken more time and given more thought to it. 

I think it's great you want to go to Findlay, it has a great reputation and the people I know who have been there are very knowledgeable horsewomen. A couple are instructors/trainers making their living in the horse world, some are in other professions; however volunteer their time to work with groups that benefit horses and young horsemen.

My first hand knowledge on being accepted there was only for a summer program for high-schooler's where the applications had to be accompanied by videos, essays, and professional references. There were so many applicants that only the top few were accepted. 

I will try to refrain from using the quick reply feature and one-liners. Thanks to those who corrected me so diplomatically.

There are some other very good schools here in central Ohio, a friend's niece just graduated from Otterbein, and Ohio Wesleyan (sp?) is very good also.


----------

